# BOV options



## WayneBrettzky (Jul 31, 2012)

Any other bolt on BOV you’re aware of, besides the Forge Motorsport? 325 usd seems a bit much for some extra psh-psh!!


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

WayneBrettzky said:


> Any other bolt on BOV you’re aware of, besides the Forge Motorsport? 325 usd seems a bit much for some extra psh-psh!!


You can order the same one from AliExperess... I've installed mine today and it works great... It's high quality and exactly like the original (I wonder if it's stolen xD) 

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk7jetta (Oct 30, 2018)

IntelCorePentium said:


> WayneBrettzky said:
> 
> 
> > Any other bolt on BOV you’re aware of, besides the Forge Motorsport? 325 usd seems a bit much for some extra psh-psh!!
> ...


What modle did you go with and will it work on the 19 jetta?


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Mk7jetta said:


> What modle did you go with and will it work on the 19 jetta?


HRK 415.97 9%OFF | vw Dump valve Fabia Octavia 1.2 and 1.4 TSI engine 2015-16 blow off valve bov1131
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cfI4sD2

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk7jetta (Oct 30, 2018)

Any one interested in buying my dump valve ordered the wrong one same as the one posted here just send me a pm


----------

